# Amplificador de audio mosfet, cual es su tipo?



## Eric_85 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola, quisiera saber que tipo de amplificador es el que tengo? (clase),,,,Se trata de un amplificador de 12W de potencia sobre una carga de 8 ohm que al combinar el integrado NE5534 con unos transistores de tecnología V-MOSFET como etapa de salida obtenemos una excelente calidad de sonido.
La sensibilidad de entrada es de 3V rms como máximo, el factor de distorsión es de 0.002% a 1 Khz, y la frecuencia de respuesta es de 15 Hz a 100 Khz. (-3Db).
El circuito se alimenta con una fuente simetrica de +/- 25V de alterna y una corriente de 2A.

Lista de materiales
R1 33 k
R2 6.8 k
R3 22 k
R4 100 k
R5 1 k
R6 330
R7 1 k
R8 10 k
R9 0.47 ohm 2W
R10 0.47 ohm 2W
R11 10 k
C1 1nF 63V
C2 47 µF 40V
C3 100 nF 63V
C4 100 nF 63V
C5 47 µF 40V
C6 4.7 pF cerámico
C7 100 µF 40V
C8 100 µF 40V
D1 1N967B zener 18V 0.5W
D2 1N967B zener 18V 0.5W
D3 1N4148
D4 1N4148
Q1 2SK135
Q2 2SJ50
IC1 NE5534


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2008)

AB


----------



## juanma (Oct 21, 2008)

Lo armaste y lo tenes funcionando?

Creo haberlo visto por la web, en la pagina de un greco si mal no recuerdo, que por cierto esta muy completa, llena de proyectos.


----------

